

Notes from Valentine’s Day - Knuth Lecture Notes - nickb
http://thermalnoise.wordpress.com/2008/04/06/notes-from-valentines-day/

======
neilc
Damn, I totally missed out on this lecture. I only heard about Knuth's
"Christmas tree lecture" in December at the last minute, as well. There needs
to be an aggregator for interesting public lectures in the Bay Area (or $area
of your choice).

